# Whats he going to get??



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

With one yr left on santana's contract , what do you guys think he will get in terms of salary??

It hurts to say it, but unless he is willing to swallow his pride the twins are going to have a really tough time keeping him. One can only hope that he would want to play with a winner instead of cash. This does not seem to be the trend anymore. In fact how many of the twins top players will be with the team when the new stadium opens?? If it does at all.

As much as Barry Zito got a big payday from the Giants he hurt the small market alot with his 125 million dollar contract. Considering Santana is twice the pitcher Zito is what will he get??

Tator, what do you think Zambrano will get long term?? I see the Cubbies just signed him to a one yr deal. Considering he i also a better pitcher than Zito what will he get???


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

It's hard to believe that it will be anything under 18M a year. It does seem like he really enjoys playing for the twins and what the organization stands for, but we all know how loud money can talk.

It's going to be a monumental contract for whomever actually does end up signing him. I have this feeling that the twins are going to pony up the cash (not 25m a year new york/boston cash) and offer something around 15.5 - 16M a year. That's a pretty substantial chunk of change for the twinks, but if you look back over the last 5 years you'd be amazed at how they are starting to hand out the green.

I don't think that Santana is twice as good as Zito, but there is no arguement that he is obviously head and shoulders the best pitcher in the majors. Personally I'd like to see the Giants sign Santana to a nice contract like Zito's, then maybe pick up Zambrano after this year too.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Santana signed through 2008.

Hunter is the one with only 1 year left.....freeing up his 12 Million will allow them to sign Santata next yeat.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

yes i realize he signed through 2008 but they are going to try to sign him next offseason. Man i would hate to see Hunter go.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Zito is one of the most overranked pitchers right now. He was way overpaid and I think he better earn it!!!!!! He was good, not great but it was who was willing to pay that kind of money for him!!! I think that deal he got was outrageous

Johan will get in the neighborhood of $20 mil a year if he stays with the twins (if they are willing to pay him that) otherwise, I think he'll get offers up around 23 or 25 mil/per year. sounds crazy, but in 2 years, that's what the going rate will be for guys like him. Christ sakes, if Zito can get what he got paid, johan is almost twice as good as him, not quite, but damn close. I don't see him going for under 20 mil a year.

Zombie kinda ****** me off this year, they way he was talking (and for god sakes, he was referring to himself in the 3rd person) I hate that kind of crap. But after seeing his stats the last 3 years, he does deserve to get paid some coin. The cubs WILL ink him to a long deal contract before the season starts which is what he is looking for.

BB players are getting way overpaid, I think MLB needs to start looking at some kind of cap for baseball.

i hope johan can stick around for the new stadium, maybe he'd be willing to take a paycut to stick around and see that :beer:

p.s. is it softball season yet????


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Tator said:


> p.s. is it softball season yet????


Yes, the cubs have started spring training.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

> BB players are getting way overpaid, I think MLB needs to start looking at some kind of cap for baseball.


Well said tator

I agree 100%. If they all love the game so much, and say that it isn't abou the money why don't they all play for the league minimum. And why do they whine and complain when they don't get the contracts they want.

The game would be a lot better off with at least some kind of salary cap otherwise teams liek the twins are just going to keep losing there good young player that they developed to teams like the yankees who buy talent not develop it themselves.


----------

